# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Scientists Reproduce Biblical Miracle: Mass Angel Encounter in LA - San Francisco Chronicle (press r

## Dream Guide Team

*Scientists Reproduce Biblical Miracle: Mass Angel Encounter in LA**San Francisco Chronicle (press release)*The experiment proved that the experience is a result of spontaneous *lucid dreaming*, as are many similar biblical encounters with angels, demons, and God. A group of volunteers reported at the OOBE Research Center and were instructed to perform certain *...**and more »*

----------

